# Anyone being treated at St Judes iin Wolverhampton



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, 

My dh and I have been ttc for 3 years and have just undergone our first cycle of IUI, which unfortunatly was abandonded. Its a very long story, but we were basically told not to bother with another iui and we are on the waiting list for IVF funding which we were told yesterday would come through January. 

We have not been too happy with the clinic that we had our iui at (various reasons) and we are thinking about changing to St Judes in Wolverhampton. I just wondered if anyone had been treated there and had any advice or feedback? 

Thanks hope someone can help. 
DSH


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi DSH

I have just been treated at St Judes at Wolverhampton.  I got a BFP yesterday so hopefully that will give you some hope for what you are about to undertake.

Mr Adeghe is the nicest man I have ever met in my life.  He is very caring, understanding and supportive.  Also Kay, who is the nurse is extremely friendly and helpful.  When I was referred by my Doctor they wanted me to go to Burton Hospital but I said no.  I'm so glad I did as St Judes is fantastic and I couldn't have asked for better care and attention.

Kay even rang me at 7pm the other night to check I was ok because I developed OHSS.

I think you will be very pleased with your choice and I wish you all the best with your treatment.

Kate x


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Rulerette, 

Firstly Congrats on your bfp!!! 

We were treated really badly at the previous clinic, the nurse was rude and unhelpful she had not people skills what so ever,I havent cried so much for years!!  It took us a year to convince them to let us have any treatment as they thouight we were too young! 

Thanks for your reply, I think I might give St Judes a call and see if we can get a consultation there. 

Wishing you all the best with your baby!!!!
Dsh


----------



## scarlet555 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have been at MFS for 4 treatments.  Now thinking of going to St Judes.  Has anyone here been to both clinics. 
DO you find any difference?

thanks
xx


----------



## Ella_ (May 29, 2010)

Hello,

I know this is an old topic, but wanted to add some comments about St Judes.  We began IVF treatment with Dr. Adeghe in 2006 and were lucky enough to have a beautiful daughter on our first attempt.  We have since tried several times with frozen embryos (had 21 frosties!) but not had the same luck.  Come rain or shine everyone at St Judes has treated us as though we are part of their family, visiting is like going home and I would not consider being treated anywhere else!

With each attempt Mr Adeghe has systematically tried a different approach and clearly given our case alot of thought.  He knows my notes backwards and makes us feel as though we are his only patients.

We are about to try again with another fresh cycle and ahve every faith in Mr Adeghe and his wonderful team....here goes!


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Ella    We too have just started to have another go at St Judes.  Refering to my previous post abovein October 09, I unfortunately had a miscarriage at 9 weeks but have every faith in St Judes and Mr Adeghe in this new cycle.    I wish you luck with your new cycle and desperately keep my fingers crossed for my own!!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi guys..

I am on DR day 15 todaywith St Judes...IVF number 2...we also had an early mc following IVF no1.....We love Dr Adeghe and Kay and would never consider anywhere else...they are helpful, freindly and Dr A always makes me feel positive and happy..

I am in for a scan tomorrow, hoping to start stims soon..

Good luck girls...

pem x


----------



## emma84 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi just wanted to say im currently on ICSI cycle number 4 at St Judes, Im on day 13 of DR. I have been to St judes for all of my cycles, I too would not go anywhere else. Mr Adeghe is so so friendly and always makes you feel at ease, he is always so positive. 

Good luck everyone

x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

ooh emma , we are close together in our tx....i started stims yesterday...Gonal F...hoping for some good follies..when do you start your stims?


----------



## emma84 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm just waiting now for DR scan it was suppose to have it today but AF was late so got to ring and rearrange, I'm hoping to have scan around Tuesday or Wednesday then hopefully start stimms straight away, fingers crossed anyway! 

How are you feeling on the meds ok?


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey..

I am ok on the meds...very very bloated this time round, a few headaches but nothing too bad....i am due in for a scan tomorrow at 1pm, day 7 stims...how are you going on...have you had your scan today My AF is always late when DR....it's a nightmare isn't it..you just want to get on with it!


----------



## emma84 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi I went in yesterday for a scan my lining is still little to thick so have another scan tommorrow morning, then hopefully I will be starting stimms, good luck with your scan hope it goes wells.

Speak soon


----------



## emma84 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi pem

I have been today for scan day 6 of stimms, got some good follicles but not as many as last time. They say EC will be either Monday or Tuesday, how are you gettin on?


----------

